# Dateien eines Ordners auflisten



## Inetbroker (16. Oktober 2003)

Habe diverse Ordner, in denen nur JPG's sind. Diese möchte ich gerne automatisch in einer Liste haben, wenn man den Ordner 
aufruft (Bsp: http://www.test.de/test/).
Mit PHP hats leider nicht geklappt. Nur Fehlermeldungen. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben (evtl. mit ".htaccess") ?


----------



## Sinac (16. Oktober 2003)

Wo ist das Problem, du kannst doch einfach einen Link auf den Ordner setzen und keine Index.html reinpacken. 
Gibt aber bei Apache auch ne Option um das zuzulassen glaub ich...
Achja, wäre nicht schlecht wenn du uns sagst welchen Webserver du nutzt!

Sinac


----------



## Klon (16. Oktober 2003)

.htaccess mit folgendem Inhalt:
Options +Indexes 

Auf korekte Groß/Kleinschreibung dabei achten.


----------

